# [POLL] Glasses and hunter eyes



## SpearOfOrion (May 15, 2020)

People who wear glasses tend to have bad eye areas from what I've seen, what do you guys think? I might do some research on the topic.


So I created a poll to test this. Please answer










Correlation between eyesight and eye area


jfl




docs.google.com





*This is going to result in the first ever looksmax.me scientific paper. Thanks for the thesis buddy boyo*


----------



## StolenDays (May 15, 2020)

SpearOfOrion said:


> *first ever looksmax.me scientific paper*


no lol


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (May 15, 2020)

I have shit eyesight but decent eye area
Its a good theory on paper tho


----------



## SpearOfOrion (May 15, 2020)

thanks boyos im flatered but u didnt have to







I'm literally gonna post a paper on ncbi not larping, I will put you all in acknowledgements


----------



## Pillarman (May 15, 2020)

No, but glasses can make hunter eyes look bad depending on shape, glasses imrpove only ugly eye areas cause it hides parts of it from what i've seen


----------



## MogsMe (May 15, 2020)

I've worn glasses all my life, and I have a nice eye area


----------



## .🇹🇩. (May 15, 2020)

I have shitty bug eyes and shitty eyesight. I wear glasses all the time


----------



## StolenDays (May 15, 2020)

SpearOfOrion said:


> thanks boyos im flatered but u didnt have to
> View attachment 408757
> 
> 
> ...


update ?


----------



## SpearOfOrion (May 15, 2020)

StolenDays said:


> update ?


need more responses lol its going well so far


everyone seemse to agree on the last question for some reason


----------



## StolenDays (May 15, 2020)

SpearOfOrion said:


> need more responses lol its going well so far
> 
> 
> everyone seemse to agree on the last question for some reason


I have sent 5 letters without ticking the last one lol


----------



## middayshowers (May 15, 2020)

myopia has a correlation with sitting in front of a screen a lot throughout your childhood, which then one could arguably say is a worse environment to grow up in (versus being sporty, outside al the time) so i’d believe people that wear glasses are slightly less attractive than those who don’t, due to that reason. My form of reasoning here is indirect though so I think we’re getting at different things


----------



## SpearOfOrion (May 15, 2020)

StolenDays said:


> I have sent 5 letters


brooooooooo ur ruining my data


middayshowers said:


> myopia has a correlation with sitting in front of a screen a lot throughout your childhood, which then one could arguably say is a worse environment to grow up in (versus being sporty, outside al the time) so i’d believe people that wear glasses are slightly less attractive than those who don’t, due to that reason. My form of reasoning here is indirect though so I think we’re getting at different things


high IQ u might save my thesis I will cite you on paper is your name "mid-day showers"?


----------



## AutisticBeaner (May 15, 2020)

i have pondered this myself before, though i do not currently find myself in a state of certainty


----------



## Lars (May 15, 2020)

i can see through walls with my huntereyes


----------



## SpearOfOrion (May 15, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> View attachment 408772
> i can see through walls with my huntereyes


holy shit mogs opry


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (May 15, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> View attachment 408772
> i can see through walls with my huntereyes


squints me


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (May 15, 2020)

SpearOfOrion said:


> People who wear glasses tend to have bad eye areas from what I've seen, what do you guys think? I might do some research on the topic.
> 
> 
> So I created a poll to test this. Please answer
> ...


Yes,my friend had great eye area,but after years of wearing glasses his eye area looks strange.Can't explain really what is wrong his eyes but he is starting to give me Adam Lanza vibes


----------



## Darkstrand (May 15, 2020)

I know a good bunch of people with glasses and great eye area, it's just that good eye area is less common so there's also less with glasses


----------



## StolenDays (May 15, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> View attachment 408772
> i can see through walls with my huntereyes







unfrauded. Pathetic cuck


----------



## Lars (May 15, 2020)

StolenDays said:


> View attachment 408774
> 
> unfrauded. Pathetic cuck


moggs gandy and barret to the moon


----------



## SpearOfOrion (May 15, 2020)

Darkstrand said:


> I know a good bunch of people with glasses and great eye area, it's just that good eye area is less common so there's also less with glasses





AutisticBeaner said:


> i have pondered this myself before, though i do not currently find myself in a state of certainty





middayshowers said:


> myopia has a correlation with sitting in front of a screen a lot throughout your childhood, which then one could arguably say is a worse environment to grow up in (versus being sporty, outside al the time) so i’d believe people that wear glasses are slightly less attractive than those who don’t, due to that reason. My form of reasoning here is indirect though so I think we’re getting at different things



hmmm makes sense. Rip my thesis. I will be forever neet


----------



## Darkstrand (May 15, 2020)

SpearOfOrion said:


> hmmm makes sense. Rip my thesis. I will be forever neet


The idea of your thought is good, but I feel like if someone is high psl people can overlook genetic weakness like bad eyesight, thus good genes can be passed on with bad eye sight


----------



## Deleted member 470 (May 15, 2020)

StolenDays said:


> update ?


----------



## AutisticBeaner (May 15, 2020)

SpearOfOrion said:


> hmmm makes sense. Rip my thesis. I will be forever neet


if we reach into the "theory" that people develop their faces and it's not all purely genetics then if people with well developed eye areas (good under eye support, pct,...) had better eyesight that would give us an idea of how our ancestors (who were all very well developed) lived without glasses. so it might not be all bullshit OP


----------



## Darkstrand (May 15, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> if we reach into the "theory" that people develop their faces and it's not all purely genetics then if people with well developed eye areas (good under eye support, pct,...) had better eyesight that would give us an idea of how our ancestors (who were all very well developed) lived without glasses. so it might not be all bullshit OP


There was a case where some sort of bad eyesight was corrected with MSE


----------



## Dutcher (May 15, 2020)

Gandy wears glasses.
See you next time buddy boyo


----------



## Viro (May 15, 2020)

your theory is incorrect on an evolutionary basis. if humans didnt reproduce thru force and the female was the one to choose a partner (which is certainly factual), bad eyesight genes would be cut out of the gene pool by females choosing partners that have good looking eyes.

on the other hand you can write a paper on glasses ruin the aesthetics of the eye area by the lenses visually distorting the eyes (although truth be told glass wearing people would seethe and youd be called some -ism)


----------



## Deleted member 1707 (May 15, 2020)

Estás con el TFG o qué hermano?


----------



## SpearOfOrion (May 15, 2020)

Darkstrand said:


> MSE


what is MSE?


AutisticBeaner said:


> that would give us an idea of how our ancestors (who were all very well developed) lived without glasses. so it might not be all bullshit OP


I had a course that talked about eyes and shit, and I started reading a bit into it. Basically what I found is that being shortisghted has a lot to do with environment. If you spend too much time indoors and reading upclose you tend to develop shit eyesight. I thought maybe that environment part would also change how ur eye looks or smt


Hal Rosi said:


> Estás con el TFG o qué hermano?


no me doxxes cabron


----------



## Deleted member 3853 (May 15, 2020)

interesting hypothesis, lookism-style original research is exactly what this forum needs.


----------



## SpearOfOrion (May 15, 2020)

FragileSwitch said:


> interesting hypothesis, lookism-style original research is exactly what this forum needs.


apreciate it


----------



## 6’1Chink (May 15, 2020)

I have chink eye area is it over?


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (May 15, 2020)

SpearOfOrion said:


> People who wear glasses tend to have bad eye areas from what I've seen, what do you guys think? I might do some research on the topic.
> 
> 
> So I created a poll to test this. Please answer
> ...


I have a 20/20 eyesight, limited UEE, and my eyeshape is somewhere in between narrow and round. Would be interesting if there’s a correlation.


----------



## Mr.cope (May 15, 2020)

Low iq thread 
Be born with predator eyes or death


----------



## SpearOfOrion (May 15, 2020)

6’1Chink said:


> I have chink eye area is it over?


i dont even know you


----------



## anthropology pill (May 15, 2020)

MogsMe said:


> I've worn glasses all my life, and I have a nice eye area


Mogs me


6’1Chink said:


> I have chink eye area is it over?


Its close to being over, but I think the negative tilt barely saves you.
It definitely began for you at some point


----------



## NoBonezForMoanz (May 16, 2020)

There is Lens-induced myopia which is real and it happens because the eyeballs get "longer" over time because of the glasses themselves, thus sticking out more in some people with suboptimal bones
Those that habe a good eye area popbably just have such deep set eyes that they just can't possibly bulge out, even when elongated


----------



## Barry (May 16, 2020)

I have a great eye area and wear glasses.

Switching to contacts has made a massive difference in my looks and SMV


----------



## Npcdoomer (May 16, 2020)

Barry said:


> I have a great eye area and wear glasses.
> 
> Switching to contacts has made a massive difference in my looks and SMV


Colored contacts?


----------



## Barry (May 16, 2020)

Npcdoomer said:


> Colored contacts?



No. Just prescription ones that mean I don't have nerd frames


----------



## Incoming (May 16, 2020)

Next we need to do a photo verified poll on dick size so we can get an actual average dick size measurement


----------



## Mr.cope (May 16, 2020)

*WHY IS THIS THREAD ON BEST OF BEST GLASSES HAVE NO CORRELATION TO EYE AREA*


----------



## JamesHowlett (May 16, 2020)

I have perfect eyesight but below average eye area (upper eyelid exposure and non-hunter eyes).


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (May 16, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> I have shit eyesight but decent eye area


----------



## Beetlejuice (May 16, 2020)

My eyes are pretty regular,i started to wear glasses at 16.


----------



## jackthenerd (May 16, 2020)

I have glasses. Decent eye area, but lacking under eye support tbh. Overall average eye area.


----------



## Alexanderr (May 16, 2020)

Holy shit, how did this land in the Best of the Best? This site has awfully low standards. Fucking jewish mods.


----------



## NoBonezForMoanz (May 16, 2020)

There is a difference between normal shit eyesight caused by bad habits and shit eyesight that got worse with glasses
Normal myopia doesn't make the eyeball longer, it's just the focusing muscle in the iris which just never gets to rest
Lens induced myopia makes the eyeball longer and that causes shit eyesight, there is a difference

There's ton of information about the eyes on that site, but here's one about the elongation of the eyes, which I think might contribute to shit eye area if the surrounding bones aren't good enough and the eye basically sticks out








Lens Induced Myopia (Investigative Ophthalmology)


Let's go all straight science today. No fluff, no saucer eyes. Title of today's science exhibit: Imposed Peripheral Myopic Defocus Can Prevent the Development of Lens–Induced Myopia Brought to us…




endmyopia.org


----------



## SpearOfOrion (May 16, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> *WHY IS THIS THREAD ON BEST OF BEST GLASSES HAVE NO CORRELATION TO EYE AREA*


not glasses itself but seeing badly. You're low iq


Alexanderr said:


> Holy shit, how did this land in the Best of the Best? This site has awfully low standards. Fucking jewish mods.


bc im writing a thesis. Keep cryign


----------



## Mr.cope (May 16, 2020)

SpearOfOrion said:


> not glasses itself but seeing badly. You're low iq
> 
> bc im writing a thesis. Keep cryign


Low iq eye shape is only determined by genetics 
No amount of bad sight will change your eyes keep coping bug eyed subhuman


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (May 16, 2020)

No need to do a study about it. The theory is real.

You look good with sunglasses when you have good lower third, if you have good eyes don't use glasses jfl


----------



## Pillarman (May 16, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> No need to do a study about it. The theory is real.
> 
> You look good with sunglasses when you have good lower third, if you have good eyes don't use glasses jfl


not even close to what OP claimed

and what OP claimed is also bullshit


----------



## dan (May 16, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> View attachment 408772
> i can see through walls with my huntereyes


You seem familiar... I think I saw you on pornhub...


----------



## Roping Subhuman (May 16, 2020)

My eyesight is horrendous, can't see shit without glasses, fucking minus 6 on my eyes.

And it happened so quickly, i could still more or less see fine when i was 15 but then in a year my eyesight diminished so bad that i could barely see past 2 metres, now i can't see anything without my glasses.


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (May 16, 2020)

Doesnt make any sense. People with good eye are will be generally more good looking and prefer to not hide their eyes thus wearing contacts.


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 16, 2020)

SpearOfOrion said:


> thanks boyos im flatered but u didnt have to
> 
> View attachment 408768
> 
> ...


Jfl


----------



## a.i.ngel (May 16, 2020)

Shit study, I have awful eyesight and that's why I wear contacts.


----------



## BigNigga69 (May 19, 2020)

SpearOfOrion said:


> People who wear glasses tend to have bad eye areas from what I've seen, what do you guys think? I might do some research on the topic.
> 
> 
> So I created a poll to test this. Please answer
> ...


Love how u tried to make us say you were the best user, JFL but you forgot to make it compulsory to answer


----------



## CokoMleko (May 20, 2020)

Barry said:


> I have a great eye area and wear glasses.
> 
> Switching to contacts has made a massive difference in my looks and SMV


And what do you think, contact always better than glasses?


----------



## Deleted member 5431 (May 20, 2020)

I have pct and yet I still need glasses to see stuff far away.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (May 20, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> if we reach into the "theory" that people develop their faces and it's not all purely genetics then if people with well developed eye areas (good under eye support, pct,...) had better eyesight that would give us an idea of how our ancestors (who were all very well developed) lived without glasses. so it might not be all bullshit OP


one more thing that just came to my mind OP. improper development also has an effect on the distance between your eyes. what if your eyes being a different distance apart from each other than your brain expects them to be confuses the brain and causes it to have trouble putting the two images of your eyes together? as your face gets longer as you age (like everyone's face does) your face also gets narrower and your ipd decreases, so your eyesight gets worse and worse. one last thing; mike mew said that the development of the average face is getting worse and worse, the average person is getting more and more recessed. and the first thing this article says is:


> Nearsightedness, or myopia, is increasing at an eye-popping rate. By 2050, scientists predict more than 4.7 billion people, roughly half of the global population, will be nearsighted.


another quote from the article:


> But he says the rates of myopia have skyrocketed over the past three centuries.











What Did Nearsighted Humans Do Before Glasses?


Many of us would be at a loss without our glasses. We asked historians and ophthalmologists how humans managed before modern corrective eyewear.




www.npr.org




so there could definitely be a correlation. maybe there's flaw in this thought process that i don't see because i don't know enough about how the eye works and maybe the cause of bad eyesight is improper development but it's connected to it in a different way other than the ipd, who knows.


----------



## Barry (May 21, 2020)

CokoMleko said:


> And what do you think, contact always better than glasses?



Yes


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 28, 2020)

Brutal and high IQ


----------



## Bewusst (May 28, 2020)

This is so true. Many people who wear glasses (especially the near-sighted ones) have worse eye areas, high-set brows and overall asymmetry. I wore glasses through most of my childhood too because of near-sightedness. 

I've been wondering the same lately. What's the link there?


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Jun 2, 2020)

How would you rate my eye area? I have glasses


----------



## Bewusst (Jun 2, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> Low iq eye shape is only determined by genetics
> No amount of bad sight will change your eyes keep coping bug eyed subhuman


100% disagree. I know people personally whose eyesight and eye area has got considerably worse over the years and decades. Living up to your username I guess


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jun 2, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> 100% disagree. I know people personally whose eyesight and eye area has got considerably worse over the years and decades. Living up to your username I guess



Are you Dutch?


----------



## Bewusst (Jun 2, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> Are you Dutch?


Not Dutch but deutsch


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jun 2, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> Not Dutch but deutsch


Thanks for Rammstein, meine freund. Long hair mogs.


----------



## Deleted member 2661 (Jun 2, 2020)

This is a best of the best thread, the actual state of this place JFL


----------



## Limbo (Jun 2, 2020)

6’1Chink said:


> I have chink eye area is it over?



Beyond over


----------



## Nosecel (Jun 2, 2020)

DaddyBigPenis said:


> This is a best of the best thread, the actual state of this place JFL


Well at least it's better than 120 days of nofap challenge jfl


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Jun 2, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Well at least it's better than 120 days of nofap challenge jfl


why tho


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Jun 4, 2020)

6’1Chink said:


> I have chink eye area is it over?


Brutal I thought you would have pseudo-caucasoid eyes owing to Ainu blood. 










(this last guy isn't Ainu, but still has those non-mongoloid orbitals)




Btw shit thread, since it's self reported.


----------

